# Zombie Walk Long Beach



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

anyone going? its Saturday, starts at 2pm .. Long Beach Zombie Walk


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

anyone in the LA/OC/SD area??


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

wish i was still living by dog beach..in the apts right accross from the pier..
but alas.. I am back on the East coast..


----------



## Liam (Sep 17, 2011)

I live in lake elsinore, but I'm in OC more than I'm home. Schools in Santa Ana.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

well, if anyone is there... maybe i'll run into you.. not like i'd know it though.. lol.. gonna be zombiefied!


----------



## Liam (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm ready for the zombie apocalypse are you?
Can't make it to long beach, my daughters birthday is the 31st and gotta house load of people coming for a party.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

my cardio could use a little work, but i think i could manage.. lol


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

My sister and I are planning on doing the Run For Your Lives 5k next summer. Google it, it's going to be awesome.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

had i seen this in time i probably woulda went...


----------

